# sight restriction for BHFS



## LUCKYDUX (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm wanting to get a new sight for a spot bow and would like it to be a single pin. If I were to get one that had the option for a scope but I don't install one would I be okay? Are slider sights okay as long as I don't adjust it? If anyone can point me to a sight that you think might fit the bill that would sweet as well. I've been looking at the hogg it but not sure if its what I'm needing. I know with the right set up I should be able to finally clean a 5 spot so I'd be grateful for any input, thanks


----------



## sharpshooter359 (Jan 6, 2007)

For the MSAA State Indoor I use a HHA Adjustable for the bowhunter class and as long as you don't have a lense in it or in the peep housing and don't move your sight once the scoring starts it should be okay. The only thing is you need to also make sure that it is tight before you start shooting so that you don't have to tighten it and end up being accused of moving your sight. It's a very fine line.


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

You can use whatever sight that you want as long as it doesn't have more than 5 points of reference. For BHFS it just needs to remain stationary. No magnification allowed. you can use a clarifier in the peep though.


----------



## LUCKYDUX (Nov 15, 2009)

What are "points of reference"? I forgot about clarifier's, seems like they would be disallowed as well


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

I believe it is a verifier that you would use. It is essentially a reading glass type lens that helps you see your pins. So it just keeps you from having to wear glasses. 5 points of reference generally means 5 pins.


----------



## vegashunter55 (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes, it is a verifier that is allowed to make the pins clear. I use a Hogg it with only one pin for indoor spot shooting. Adjust up til the end of your practice round and then don't touch it again.


----------



## hoyt-tec2011 (Feb 11, 2006)

there is a bowhunter on my college team he has a sureloc and scope housing with an up pin. Like said before you cannot adjust the sight once the shoot starts and you cannot have the lense in while shooting but it is perfectly fine to use a slider style sight with scope housing for bowhunter


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

NFAA Rules....online
http://www.nfaa-archery.org/field/styles.cfm

Bowhunter FS
http://www.nfaa-archery.org/field/styles.cfm#FreestyleBH


----------



## LUCKYDUX (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks folks!! The rules that Chuck posted seem like a foreign language to me so I'm happy to have it typed out for me


----------

